# Myrtle Beach going KCBS in the fall



## Captain Morgan (Jan 26, 2009)

and the spring event will still exist as judged by the SCBA.

Beach Boogie and BBQ on Labor Day weekend will host 2 divisions,
one judged by SCBA and one KCBS certified....in the future, don't be
surprised to have a MBN division as well.

Boone Hall is now a Sunday/Monday event for teams wishing to do
both.

Gastonia (KCBS is the same weekend).


Myrtle Beach wanted to attract more teams, and realizing that
many KCBS teams wanted to add to their points total, they
came up with a great compromise.  Teams can cook either or
both category.


----------



## Pickin' Porkers (Feb 4, 2009)

If Gastonia would up th ante some.....geesh what a low purse cook.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 10, 2009)

the KCBS grand poobah for that event said on another forum
that it's a Sat/Sun event.  I wonder if the Shriner guy got
the days confused.


----------

